# Do you count the bar weight?



## welsh muscle (Nov 21, 2013)

As title says do you count the weight of the bar when someone asks how much can you bench, squat etc.?


----------



## luke030588 (May 20, 2009)

Yeh I do - an oly bar is 20kg so why not include it?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

You're Lifting it aren't u? so yes.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Yes otherwise I'd look like even more of a bitch lol


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

I do, as I tend to lift the bar too........... The oly bar weighs 20kg..... So yes.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Why would you not?

It isn't lifting it's self.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Yes I always count the bar.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

No I don't.

Just kidding, that would be stupid.


----------



## JuggernautJake (Nov 6, 2013)

I count gravity also...gotta get that total up


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Yes and both collars


----------



## welsh muscle (Nov 21, 2013)

I also count the bar but speaking to a mate the other day who ripped into me for doing so which then got me thinking.


----------



## sigarner (Mar 26, 2013)

Don't forget the clips


----------



## Twilheimer (Mar 10, 2014)

Don't forget the collars and excess chalk (if applicable).


----------



## sigarner (Mar 26, 2013)

welsh muscle said:


> I also count the bar but speaking to a mate the other day who ripped into me for doing so which then got me thinking.


I'm guessing your mate lifts 20kg without the bar then?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sometimes if the windows are open I take in to account wind speed too


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2014)

Mclovin147 said:


> Yes otherwise I'd look like even more of a bitch lol


Snap :laugh:


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Seriously?


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

I always add the bar,without it the weights just fall on the floor.


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

Be rude not to as your lifting it as well haha


----------



## smity220385 (Mar 15, 2012)

Depends on what I'm doing


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

welsh muscle said:


> I also count the bar but speaking to a mate the other day who ripped into me for doing so which then got me thinking.


Your mates just trying to make out he's part of some super special clique that knows all the inside stuff 'real lifyers dont count the bar'

Ignore him on eevrything he says.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

I used to train with a guy who didn't count the bar. Just seemed really awkward.

If you're squatting or deadlifting some massive amount, I can just-about understand a 'I'm not even counting the bar' attitude.

But when you're strict curling or something - that's just bloody daft.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

When I do pull ups I count my trainers


----------



## welsh muscle (Nov 21, 2013)

So im guessing its a unanamous yes, is it worth doing a poll?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

welsh muscle said:


> So im guessing its a unanamous yes, is it worth doing a poll?


No. No it's not.

The weight of a dumbell includes the bar why shouldn't anything else


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Do a poll of what?when you lift the weights don't you lift the bar as well?Ive never in my whole life seen someone bench press without a bar lol


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

FelonE said:


> When I do pull ups I count my trainers


Heels?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Do a poll of what?when you lift the weights don't you lift the bar as well?Ive never in my whole life seen someone bench press without a bar lol


Do you even lift brah? Sick cvnts don't need a bar!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Only on back day :whistling:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

I don't even add it all up unless I really need to.

I just say

"A plate"

"Two plates"

"Three plates"

"Four plates"

"Five plates"

And so on.

I also might do a plate and half or a plate and a five etc.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Do you even lift brah? Sick cvnts don't need a bar!!


Lol


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

this aint a serious question is it .... srs or nah?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Big ape said:


> this aint a serious question is it .... srs or nah?


Unfortunately it is lol


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Unfortunately it is lol


they get better by the day lol :innocent:


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Your mates just trying to make out he's part of some super special clique that knows all the inside stuff 'real lifyers dont count the bar'
> 
> Ignore him on eevrything he says.


This.

You're mate knows nowt


----------



## welsh muscle (Nov 21, 2013)

Umm I was only kidding about the poll, just to clarify I count the bar and always have.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

it annoys me when it doesn't say the weight on a bar


----------



## Shooter (Feb 3, 2012)

Do bears sh*t in the woods!?


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

I always count the bar unless it's a smith machine


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

welsh muscle said:


> I also count the bar but speaking to a mate the other day who ripped into me for doing so which then got me thinking.


get new mates


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

If I didn't count the bar I'd have nothing to count


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

i count me arms and hands too.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

welsh muscle said:


> Umm I was only kidding about the poll, just to clarify I count the bar and always have.


No you weren't. Lol


----------



## welsh muscle (Nov 21, 2013)

MFM said:


> No you weren't. Lol


You don't get my humour, it was a obviously a yes by the amount of sarcastic comments.


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Merkleman said:


> I'd lift a lot more if there wasn't so much gravity in my room.


I wonder if people closer to sea level should claim to lift more?


----------



## dave-taff89 (Jul 14, 2013)

It's like not counting the belled into the overall length of your penis............so yes, this sums it all up!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I used to weigh my gloves and include them


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

I personally don't as it's a constant and will weigh the same every week. Only count plate weight one everything.


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

FelonE said:


> I used to weigh my gloves and it include them


Benching 120.050 kg


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

I count the bar weight because it is logical and my math is not bad; I don't count the weight of the stoppers on either side because I am a humble man and more than happy to under declare my true strength.

those stoppers can very well be 200g in weight! you never know... :blink:


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

Did when i was younger and starting out lifting in my back yard.

What a day it was when i discovered you where meant too.... 20 Kg PB on all lifts instantly. Wont see strength gains like that over a 24 hour time period again


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

should i count my wedding band on my finger?


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I don't even add it all up unless I really need to.
> 
> I just say
> 
> ...


A plate being 20kg yeah? Heard some people use the term "plate" for 25kg before and it threw me, I always say 20kg is a "1 plate" would I be wrong in thinking that?


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

UkWardy said:


> A plate being 20kg yeah? Heard some people use the term "plate" for 25kg before and it threw me, I always say 20kg is a "1 plate" would I be wrong in thinking that?


No I always refer to 4 plates a side or 5 whatever really.. plate being 20kg gym talk stuff


----------



## sciatic (May 24, 2014)

Yep always count the weight of the bar - 20kg/44lb - it all goes towards PB's


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

bigchickenlover said:


> No I always refer to 4 plates a side or 5 whatever really.. plate being 20kg gym talk stuff


Yeah my bad I meant on each side, thanks for confirming


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

UkWardy said:


> A plate being 20kg yeah? Heard some people use the term "plate" for 25kg before and it threw me, I always say 20kg is a "1 plate" would I be wrong in thinking that?


4 plates a side doesn't sound as good as 5 plates a side(both 220kg) hence the gym ego says 5 plates.....a side!!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Benchin' 4 and squattin' 5 as they used to say. The basic requirement


----------

